# niner biocentric 2 BB anyone using one??



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm looking into upgrading my two bolt style eccentric BB to a niner biocentric 2 unit. My BB shell is 68mm so I think this will fix my slippage issues with the stock BB eccentric unit (two nice groves in it from the pinch bolts).

So SSers have/are you using a niner system. Any issues etc cost isn't an issue if it works. 

Cheers
Conrad


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am using one on my Soul Cycles Hooligan. I had to file a bit inside my BB because the set screws setup ovalized it. Got it in nice and dry and had some creaking, but, no slipping at all. My old EBB used to creak a bit, too. Tried the Oatey's Joint Compound and it still creaked a bit as well as slipped enough to end my ride 7mi in. Cleaned the OJC off and tried again. Zero slipping after 20mi. Not even a mm. 

I still get creaking, but, i always have and actually think its my aluminum BB flexing a bit. I don't mind the creaking (which is mild). I do love that it doesn't slip and is pretty light.

Just make sure your BB is the right size. I think the Biocentric is 55mm.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm using it in an Air9 Carbon. It's been good so far (I use Oatey's on mine). A torque wrench is your friend.


----------



## Cools (Jan 3, 2013)

I've had it on my Niner Air 9 Carbon since I got the bike at the end of November and no problems yet. I changed my gear ratio a few weeks ago, adjusted the EBB, tightened to 12nm and it's holding up. Mine is setup with Carbo Grip but it's hard to find in Canada so I'll be switching to Oatey's in the near future when I get to cleaning the bike.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the earlier version with 1 bolt, but no issues using Carbogrip and Oatey's. Just need to clean and let it set up at least overnight. And be sure to use a torque wrench.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I have ordered one and plan to fit it ASAP, the carbogrip & torgue wrench (digital unit) are waiting to do the job.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if Carbogrip would stop my creaking (again, i think its my BB and not the EBB/BB interface), but, try it without before using it. I get zero slip and have now done 45mi with a good deal of mashing (climbing). As long as you're torqued to specs and have good contact between your BB face and EBB, you should be good to go. Enjoy.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

I've just installed mine. The torque of 12 Nm seems quite light to me. On the old Biocentric - with a single, larger 8mm bolt- I was giving it serious torque to stop it slipping.

I have set the new one up with a UK equivalent of Oateys and have left overnight as indicated above. Hope it doesn't slip, but if it does, I'll be increasing the 12 Nm as a starting point. (Athough note I have a Steel frame not carbon!)


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I've just installed mine. The torque of 12 Nm seems quite light to me. On the old Biocentric - with a single, larger 8mm bolt- I was giving it serious torque to stop it slipping.
> 
> I have set the new one up with a UK equivalent of Oateys and have left overnight as indicated above. Hope it doesn't slip, but if it does, I'll be increasing the 12 Nm as a starting point. (Athough note I have a Steel frame not carbon!)


My single bolt Bio Centric is always torqued to factory spec (190 in/lb) and I've had no issues. I'd say stick to factory specs. If it doesn't work with Oatey's, try Carbogrip. Felt that stuff is a bit stickier. By the way, doesn't matter if you have a steel or carbon frame. There is a metal insert on the carbon frames where the BB goes anyway.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I've gone with the recommended torque on the new EBB, I just hope it doesn't slip on my Saturday ride...
I had to over torque the old one otherwise it always slipped.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Just realize that Niner guys are no dummies. They've probably hundreds of hours of testing on this product. Again, I'd probably get some Carbogrip before you start over-torquing those bolts.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

I had the Biocentric 1 on a scandium one9. With Oatey's I had 0 creak but it constantly slipped. Niner strongly advised to not go above torque specs. I found a deal on a Biocentric 2 and picked up some carbogrip. I put on a few light coats throughout the course of a day, then let sit overnight and installed the next day. 4 months: No creaks, no slip. It has been great.


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

Does the carbo grip "cure" or otherwise set-up somehow? I'd not heard of incorporating a waiting period before installing the EBB. I have remnant creaks with my EBB II and had been considering a switch to a Carver, but I had installed the EBB w/o any kind of wait after the carbo grip.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Dickweed said:


> Does the carbo grip "cure" or otherwise set-up somehow? I'd not heard of incorporating a waiting period before installing the EBB. I have remnant creaks with my EBB II and had been considering a switch to a Carver, but I had installed the EBB w/o any kind of wait after the carbo grip.


I'd say give it a try before changing to another EBB set up. I've always waited at least a day or two before riding and never had issues. I'm assuming you've got a torque wrench and tightening to spec. Also, clean THOROUGHLY with alcohol and dry before installing.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

Dickweed said:


> Does the carbo grip "cure" or otherwise set-up somehow? I'd not heard of incorporating a waiting period before installing the EBB. I have remnant creaks with my EBB II and had been considering a switch to a Carver, but I had installed the EBB w/o any kind of wait after the carbo grip.


All successful recommendations I read had let it setup overnight, I had the time so I did the same. However, it did seem to be cured after just a few hours. I did several coats on it throughout the day and got it built up fairly thick. I didn't notice a difference in tackiness from letting it sit overnight when I was installing it. Niner also told me to grease the Biocentric bolts, paying extra attention to the bolt heads.

I also made sure that the bottom bracket threads were clean (alcohol) and dry, then liberally greased them before installing.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been running the BioCentric I on 2 different Niner SIR's with zero issues. I installed both with Oatley's and followed Niner's instructions. 

They run quiet and no slippage for about 2 years now.


----------



## Boxer (Mar 7, 2005)

I run mine on a Niner Air9 Carbon. Lots of miles and only slipped the first ride (may have been chain stretch)


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

I've tried carbo grip, oatey's and teflon tape. still creaks (EBB II). Switched to a Carver EBB this week and the creaks are gone. Unfortunately, the Carver weighs about a pound more than the Biocentric, and is more of a pain to adjust, so i'd love to find a way to make the EBB work w/o creaking. I'm sure my 220 lbs of rider weight isn't helping...


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I am running a V1 EBB on a 2010 SIR 9 that has no creaking issues. Teflon tape and a light coating of synthetic grease is all that's in there. Before this one, I ran a GF Rig w/ EBB using only grease. It was also generally well behaved as long as I ran the chain with a bit of slack.


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

So you wrapped the inner surface of the EBB with a layer or two of tape, and then applied grease over that?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

My update, i finally stopped my creaking with 2-3 wraps of teflon tape. I was also sure to cover the entire insertion portion of the Biocentric so no bare metal on metal would contact. Only because i had already installed it, i also have a ring of gasket material between the face of the bottom bracket and the Biocentric ledge. No more creaking and still no slipping. Although, i only got slipping when the Oatey's got between the BB face and the EBB ledge. I haven't tried Carbogrip, but, now i don't have to. 

This brought up a new issue... i can hear my chain. Luckily, i take care of it and there are no squeaks from that either. Just the sound of chain rollers in chorus with the music of a hollow hum that my tires make on dirt. Its great. Especially on night rides when its really quiet outside.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

koudja said:


> All successful recommendations I read had let it setup overnight, I had the time so I did the same. However, it did seem to be cured after just a few hours. I did several coats on it throughout the day and got it built up fairly thick. I didn't notice a difference in tackiness from letting it sit overnight when I was installing it. Niner also told me to grease the Biocentric bolts, paying extra attention to the bolt heads.
> 
> I also made sure that the bottom bracket threads were clean (alcohol) and dry, then liberally greased them before installing.


Heed the quoted advise above for the best setup. I followed the same and my bike is freaking awesome once I essentially eliminated all metal to metal contact, which the Carbogrip seems to put a layer of gunk over everything on my V1. No slippage or creaking issues.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

phsycle said:


> My single bolt Bio Centric is always torqued to factory spec (190 in/lb) and I've had no issues. I'd say stick to factory specs. If it doesn't work with Oatey's, try Carbogrip. Felt that stuff is a bit stickier. By the way, doesn't matter if you have a steel or carbon frame. There is a metal insert on the carbon frames where the BB goes anyway.


OK, just to report back after a two hour ride - no slippage at all at the recommended torque of 12 Nm in both bolts on the new Biocentric II. Hats off to the guys who designed this thing so that it works with such a low torque (compared to the original Biocentric). I must admit, I was sceptical :skep:

For those in the UK, who can't get Oateys or Carbogrip, I used this LA-CO Slic-tite paste with PTFE from Screwfix. Seems to have done the job very well.


----------



## alive2ride (Jun 29, 2006)

Fellas...just for reference but it sounds like everyone is all good now...

Niner Bikes on Vimeo


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

alive2ride said:


> Fellas...just for reference but it sounds like everyone is all good now...
> 
> Niner Bikes on Vimeo


I don't get it - why were they telling us to use Oateys or Carbo Grip, but now they're using nothing! What's the right way to do it???


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I don't get it - why were they telling us to use Oateys or Carbo Grip, but now they're using nothing! What's the right way to do it???


I'm assuming that they had to use carbo grip or oateys to stop the ebb v1 from slipping/creaking and assumed the same for the v2. Maybe after some testing they have realized that a clean shell is all that is necessary on the v2.

That being said. I am running a v2 in my A9C and it is setup with Oateys. But, next time I take it apart and clean it, I plan to try running it dry.


----------



## chrzis (Dec 14, 2012)

have2ride2day said:


> That being said. I am running a v2 in my A9C and it is setup with Oateys. But, next time I take it apart and clean it, I plan to try running it dry.


Any word from people running their EBB vII dry? I've been using my Biocentric II using carbogrip. Works a little too well... It's hard to adjust even when the 2 bolts have been loosened. But, no creaking or slipping. Win.

EDIT: I usually pull out my EBB once a year or more & clean it all out. I'll alcohol the whole BB area & try the EBB dry next time. Update in a few months.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually greased the v2 in my ROS9, no creaking and only slipping I have had is from really hard crank strikes on rocks though that was early on. Bolts may have not been tight enough.


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been running mine with Oatey's compound in there. No slipping or creaking and easy to adjust when needed *knock on wood*.


----------

